# CoDeSys + Linux



## Kira2000 (8 April 2014)

Hallo,

Suche (3S) brachte nichts zu Tage:
Ist CoDeSys auch unter Linux und/oder Unix verfügbar?

Hintergrund ist der evtl. Umstieg von XP auf Linux.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Knaller (8 April 2014)

Moin

Ja Codesys gibt es für Linux

Gruß Herbert


----------



## Kira2000 (8 April 2014)

Hallo,

habe ich das bei 3S überlesen??


----------



## Fx64 (8 April 2014)

Wohl sicher nur die Runtime.


----------



## Knaller (8 April 2014)

Moin
Es wurde ja nur nach Linux gefragt.  Ob es Industriell eingesetzt werden soll ist ja nicht klar 
Von Codesys gibt es für den Raspberry ein Image  
Ja die Runtime ist für Linux verfügbar.   Ansonsten mal da nach schauen.

https://www.linutronix.de/index.php?page=codesys


----------



## Kira2000 (8 April 2014)

Sorry, wenn ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt habe.

Die Frage sollte sein:
Kann ich unter Linux mit CoDeSys Programme entwickeln oder ist das
nur unter M$ möglich?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## HausSPSler (8 April 2014)

Hallo Kira2000,

nein CODESYS Entwicklungsumgebung läuft nur unter M$ !
Klar SPS Laufzeitsysteme auch unter Linux.

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2014)

Hat es eigentlich schon mal jemand mit Wine probiert?


----------

